# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Μakedon [Αnro Melbourne, Australian Escort, James Cook]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

australian escort ss.jpg shipspotting

Kawasaki, Japan 1975---24721 grt--- 3 MAN    max 26.9   service    22.7 kts--- 1453 TEU  1500 lane   main cardeck fht 8.5 m
Ένα παλιό ρο-ρό που απορώ πώς μας ξέφυγε είναι αυτό.Πρώην αυστραλέζικο con/ro,αγοράστηκε από την *Τrading Marine  το 1992,μετονομάστηκε ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ (σημαία Κύπρου) , μετασκευάστηκε σε καθαρόαιμο ΦΓ/ΟΓ στον ΝΜΔ (βασικά αφαιρέθηκαν οι κυψέλες των containers στο άνω κατάστρωμα) κ μπήκε στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας.Πάντως το θυμάμαι αρκετό καιρό στην Δραπετσώνα.Ήταν ένα από τα βαπόρια που δούλεψαν Αδριατική κατά τον πόλεμο της Γιουγκοσλαβίας κ το όνομα σίγουρα οφείλεται στο ότι τότε ήταν σε έξαρση το Σκοπιανό.Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αlang το 1997. 
Μήπως κάποιος φίλος έχει φωτό σαν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ,κανένας παλιός; Φίλε a.molos;;

*Το shippax αναφέρει κάποια Commercial M...δεν το τελειώνει από έλλειψη χώρου κ λέω μήπως ήταν του Καλλιμασιά.

----------


## a.molos

Ελήφθη, over !
Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα στο κουτί των ro/ro μια φωτογραφία πρύμης με το όνομα ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ. Δεν  έμενε λοιπόν , παρά να ψάξω, και να, 

Μα τί συμβαίνει ? Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία.Πρόβλημα στη διαχείριση συνημμένων.Καμμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ελήφθη, over !
> Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα στο κουτί των ro/ro μια φωτογραφία πρύμης με το όνομα ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ. Δεν  έμενε λοιπόν , παρά να ψάξω, και να, 
> 
> Μα τί συμβαίνει ? Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία.Πρόβλημα στη διαχείριση συνημμένων.Καμμιά ιδέα ?


Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις με το πλήκτρο insert image.

----------


## a.molos

MAKEDON.jpgΕπιτέλους ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκτωρα !
 Στο πίσω μέρος έχω σημειώσειµ ro/ro MAKEDON Πέραμα  13/8/1995 ¨.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MAKEDON.jpgΕπιτέλους ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκτωρα !
>  Στο πίσω μέρος έχω σημειώσειµ ro/ro MAKEDON Πέραμα  13/8/1995 ¨.


Α τώρα έχουμε έστω κ μία φωτό πρύμης! Αναρωτιέμαι,κανένας φίλος στην Πάτρα δεν το είχε βγάλει;;

----------

